# Good Trainers in Maine



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

As alot of you know i have been working with my dog 1 1/2, he's got some fear issues and nervy stuff going on. he's been constantly exposed to everything since 12 weeks old, classes. Agility, etc. i am a bit frustrated with trainers around here, i need someone who understands these issues to help guide us in the right direction. i have done some of my own studying, books, dvd's etc. but there is nothing like a good trainer to observe and point things out, help me to understand better on where he's coming from, and how to deal with it.........i have a pretty good concept on what we need, just can't find it. so, maybe someone knows of somebody in this state that i haven't hit on yet....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

hey I sent out a copy of the book we discussed yesterday,,))


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Thanks Diane, you of all people know what i have been though trying to find good trainers dealing with this........
as you know not much happening up here in the sticks!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

In cases like ours you really do need a good trainer to help.I read multiple books and had the first trainer telling how to do things but until I found the one who was willing to SHOW me how to do the things it wasn't working.The books gave me insight into her actions so it did help a little.
Good Luck in the sticks finding a trainer.

BTW,what dog is this your talking about.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

you got that right, a bad trainer can ruin a dog, and i don't need that with Sam. i have had alot of bad gut feelings about some of them already, every trainer has their own way, but doesn't mean its the right way....i absolutely cannot chance that happening.... 
some of these people think harsh corrections are the way to go. with fearful dogs thats a HUGE NO NO. a good trainer has an open mind about each individual dog..
i have a pretty good handle on most of what we need to be doing, but, i need visuals on things.......ya know what i mean.....

in most generaL class settings you have regular people regular dogs, labs, goldens, normal dogs, i do not have a normal dog and need one on one guidence.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Allie, she's talking about Sami, her male puppy)) 

Deb, I've told ya before, you need to move out of the boonies to find a good trainer,,to bad ya don't live near Allie, I think she's found a keeper for a trainer ))


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

yea, i agree, there would be more available down near the big cities....... but i don't live there........so, i need to make the best of what i can find here.........


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Yup I think I hit the jackpot with Jim.I would highly recommend him to anyone close enough to go to him.Sunday will be the big test for us if the meet up at the beach happens.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

hey ask Jim if he ever comes to Maine! lol whats his last name?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Nope I don't think so.He has his hands full with I believe full time on the police force, his store,training and boarding.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

ah, to bad!







well i am glad you found someone, its definitely not easy! i really don't think the general trainers have a good concept of gsd issues........my agility trainer is great with that but not with Sam's issues at hand.....


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I think with Jim being a K9 Officer and training his dogs he knows them super good. Even though the other specialized in aggression it was like he was afraid to do much with it.
They all have there own ways so it does make it hard.One might be good for one dog or owner but not fit the next potential client that comes in.
Good Luck


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

if i don't find anyone i will continue to work with it on my own. he's fine with OB and Agility. my biggest problem is getting him comfortable around people, he is especially intimidated with men. as i said i have had him around people since day one he shouldn't have a problem at this point, but does.......so, we need to back up and counter condition which is a slow process.....he is pretty good with other dogs for the most part......he has learned how to interact properly.......i am glad about that, but this people thing doesn't make sense. he's never had any bad experiences, only good meetings with people giving him treats, etc.......so, we keep plugging along with that. actually if i had a choice i would rather have him not so good with dogs, and good with people........


----------

